# Nice service, Nice range...



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2012)

Met up with RickG this afternoon for a bit of business at Berkhamstead  Driving Range, just off the A41 - about halfway between Hemel and  Aylesbury. Its out in the back of beyond a bit but then it's quiet and  not full of idiots making noise.
A bit snowed in (about 4 inches deep) but the range was open.
The Pro, Kevin, gave us a very warm welcome - we may well have been his only customers today!
Had a chat with us for a while, then took us through the options for  buckets and showed us to the range - not bad at all. Enough space  between bays that there's no chance of smacking your new RBZ driver on a  pillar!
Decent mats and a range of tees too.

Better still was the hot coffee that came 2 minutes later - free gratis as well! Much appreciated.
So we bashed balls for a while (that RBZ 3 wood is pretty good after all) and went back in the shop for a mooch.  Not a bad little shop, not too much stock - he's a Callaway Stockist and  he's waiting on the new lines to come in - but enough for Rick to flash  the cash - again...

All in all it's a decent range, a nice shop and a very warm welcome - we  were so impressed we said we'd give him a mention on here.

So if anyone's in the area, it's worth finding this place. Â£ for 50 balls - all decent 2-piece and some real ones too.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2012)

what on earth can Rick have bought, he had 19 clubs in his bag the other day as it was lol


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2012)

fundy said:



			what on earth can Rick have bought, he had 19 clubs in his bag the other day as it was lol
		
Click to expand...

I'll let him fill you in on that.....


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice little Callaway tour top Steve.....bargain...

Have to echo Imurgs thoughts on the range....this is about as personal a service I have ever received at any range. I can imagine it wouldnt be much different even if it was busy. Kevin is a really personable guy.

Very handy for my lunchtime golf fix. Normal price was Â£3 for 50 good quality balls, but I bought a Â£25 ticket which brings the cost down to Â£2.50 per 50.

The range is a good size with 25 floodlit bays and a good selection of targets.

The shop is well stocked and is an authorized Callaway and Wilson custom fitting centre. Repairs and alterations also carried out.

No hesitation at all recommending this little gem if you are anywhere near the Herts/Bucks border.

http://www.berkhamstedgolfrange.co.uk/


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2012)

Only clothing not clubs, fair enough lol

BTW can you try and remember to bring the Nike wrench up when you come up to the Woburn meet


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2012)

You bought 500 range balls? Are your ankles up to this much punishment?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You bought 500 range balls? Are your ankles up to this much punishment?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Murph, only about a dozen of those will be hit out the sweet spot!!


----------



## rickg (Feb 7, 2012)

PieMan said:



			To be fair Murph, only about a dozen of those will be hit out the sweet spot!!
		
Click to expand...

What is this "sweet spot" of which you speak?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 8, 2012)

rickg said:



			What is this "sweet spot" of which you speak? 

Click to expand...

I have no idea, but have read about it often in golf magazines!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2012)

I go up to Berko Range quite often, and have had some lessons with Kevin Hughes

Top bloke, cannot recommend him enough

Definately a hidden Gem

Fragger


----------

